# do you feed the wildlife?



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I know you are not supposed to encourage the animals and feed them but I wonder how many of you can resist the urge to feed the animals.

We leave out marshmallows for the raccoons and put out peanuts for the squirrels and chipmunks. Even rabbits have come to get treats.

One night, though, there were so many of us sleeping in the trailer that I had to sleep with an air mattress and blanket on the floor. I woke up in the middle of the night to a mouse crawling across my face.

I guess he decided he was going to come in and find his own food.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The only ones we feed are the ducks and the fish, well and usually the neighbors (some are wild). Course the fish usually get fed with a bait and hook :shocked: and the little one loves to feed the ducks if they are around. 

Other than that, we dont encourage any other intruders


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Chipmunks mostley. There was that one time last summer I forgot to put the garbage away and a bear came around to help himself. What a mess! The kids like to feed the ducks too.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bear?*

Bears :shocked:

No sir, not me. I cant camp with the bears. I have heard about people saying that had to tie their food up in a tree and stuff to keep the bears from eating it. That is crazy. I would be crying like a kid if i saw a bear out camping :sad:

The wife is from MN, so she is used to it too. BUT, she is scared to death of snakes, which we have plenty of here. Hmmm, snake, bear.....snake, bear.... little bit of a size difference isnt it? I will take my chances with the snake


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The bears dont typically bother people, although they have. it has happened more in recent days than it ever did when I camped in MN. I sure do miss camping at the Boundary Waters, it is breathtaking.

I cannot stand the thought of snakes!!


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

The urge to feed animals is sometimes really so strong that it can't be resisted. We love to feed fish, but none of us feed the bears.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We never intentionally fed the bears-that's for sure. Besides the ducks I have always had a good time with the chipmunks-even had a few eating out of my hand--I know that is not a good idea either-but at the time I thought it was.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya, we can't help but feed the animals. On one hand I don't want the kids to be scared but on the other, I know they shouldn't get used to feeding them. But hey, what can I say.

It is just so cute. Everytime we go somewhere, they have to carry bags of stuff to give the raccoons, squirrels and chipmunks. They tell me the bread is stale just so they can give it away.

One time they got close enough to feed the deer and that was all they talked about for days.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

I love to feed the animals in the surroundings of the campside . I really love the wild life . I love to feed fishes as well . Any way we keep the children away from the animals .


----------

